# I guess she grew quite a bit



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is growing prettier and prettier.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG Sadie and Heidi 
She looks great!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, She really has grown. Her coat looks healthy and shiny too  She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she really has gotten big!!! Gorgeous girl!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, I really love this little girl, she got those eyes...LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is precious! I am sure you will keep referring to her as "the puppy" until she is at least 18 months. It has taken me that long to realize that Danny is a grown boy. He will always be "the puppy" to me, until the next puppy comes along.

I do love the labbies and she is an adorable one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The little girl HAD to grow to keep up with that golden crew of yours.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She sure has gotten big! See...I told ya!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She's growing up! What a cutieQ


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She's growing up! What a cutie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> She sure has gotten big! See...I told ya!


I know you did..


----------

